# Appalachian mountains of Northern California or Oregan



## Destination solitude (Sep 1, 2017)

I live in Tennessee and gonna totally escape everything or try to. I want to be in total seclusion no people no anything. All that matters will be what's right in front of me. I can trap animals and fish and start fires. I was wondering if anyone would recommend which mountains would be best as far as getting lost away from everything. Don't really care how far I go up as long as I am deep and have a good water source close by for bathing, washing clothes and cleaning my kill away from my living area.


----------



## mateoboliviano (Sep 2, 2017)

Trinity Alps are pretty gnarly. See ya never!


----------



## Dunedrifter (Sep 2, 2017)

Ha! I was gonna say Trinity Alps, but the nearby Yolla Bolly Wilderness is even more remote.


----------



## Destination solitude (Sep 3, 2017)

Cool thanks for the suggestions. Remote is what I am looking for


----------



## mateoboliviano (Sep 5, 2017)

Dang, how have I never checked out Yolla Bolly? If its more remote than Trinity Alps, definitely go there!


----------



## Destination solitude (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah it's just getting out there. That's a long way from Tennessee. Im betting on a lucky thumb lol.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 31, 2017)

Wind river range, Wyoming
Most of Idaho has some of the most remote wild lands in the country. Alaska
Northern Minnesota
Maine


----------

